

Education and Tech Entrepreneurship  - wave
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.kauffman.org/pdf/Education_Tech_Ent_042908.pdf

======
bigtoga
lol - I love that, when I print that, it prints off as 16 blank pages. Woohoo!

~~~
wave
Try to print it from the actual PDF file rather than from Scribd.com. You can
get the PDF file from the URL:

<http://www.kauffman.org/pdf/Education_Tech_Ent_042908.pdf>

~~~
bigtoga
Thank you :)

